# MOSCOW | Capital Towers | 295m x 3 | 968ft x 3 | 70 fl | 67 fl | 66 fl | T/O



## ogonek

igor said:


> 02/02/19


...


----------



## ogonek

mr. MyXiN said:


> *02.02.2019*


...


----------



## ogonek

Shady311 said:


> 5.02.2019


...


----------



## bus driver

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtkhtPSHnWk/


----------



## bus driver

All three above ground already



igor said:


> 16/02/19
> 
> 3-й уровень.
























































https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt8MR_NHaDe/


----------



## Avangard-55

...



igor said:


> 02/03/19


----------



## PortoNuts

Construction sites in Moscow are always impressive.


----------



## bus driver

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuwcSIRnD21/












http://capitaltowers.ru/


----------



## HD

One of the best looking projects here, imo. Love the simplicity and slenderness.


----------



## bus driver

UPD



MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> *21.03.2019*
> 
> C западной стороны башни, что ближе к реке,подняли колонны
> и нарастили кран


----------



## Xanderyl

http://capitaltowers.ru/


----------



## bus driver

...



artem_rave said:


> *06.04.2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Делают фундамент нового забора


----------



## bus driver

Источник: https://domkad.ru/zhk-Capital-Towers-t419-p181422#p181422


----------



## _Night City Dream_

*---*

The cluster is being constructed near Moscow City IBD.



mr. MyXiN said:


> *Многофункциональный жилой комплекс на Краснопресненской набережной*
> 
> Архитектор: Сергей Скуратов Architects
> 
> Каждая башня высотой 212м.






















21 .04. 2019.


----------



## kanye

^^merged, there is already a thread for it.


----------



## bus driver

upd



Xanderyl said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwy5UEKD-6Q/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BwwpcFsABuJ/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BwwT0PMAWmp/


----------



## bus driver

The first standard floor



igor said:


> 05/05/19
> 
> Бетонируют перекрытие.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Колонны следующего этажа.


----------



## BadHatter

Our forum member Megapolis went up to the Sparrow Hills observation deck and saw the 3 cranes that correspond to the future Capital towers complex. This is his approximation of how it will look.



MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> *11.05.2019*
> 
> Вот в этом месте увидел сегодня с Воробьёвых гор три стрелы крана под каждую из башен,
> именно на таком расстояниидруг к другу, как указал на снимке. То есть та, что у реки, будет визуально
> в стороне от остальных, а те, что северней, будут визуально совмещены
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Те самые краны, здесь их очень хорошо видно...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Таким образом точки расположения кранов позволили мне установить по ядру(а не по поворотам стрелы) изображения
> трёх небоскрёбов, и показать, как они будут выглядеть с Воробьёвых гор, когда их построят. Они обогатят кластер Москва-Сити,
> который с этого ракурса выглядит если не самым широким, как с Поклонки или Звенигородского, то самым престижным
> за счёт вешней стороны первой группы зданий, которые проектировались именно как лицо Делового центра
> к выходу от Башнии-2000 к противоположной стороне
> 
> 
> 
> *Панорамы и коллаж:*
> MEGAPOLIS-VIT


----------



## BadHatter

The latest update from May 19th



raisonnable said:


> Что-то периодически дымило:


----------



## bus driver

Cool set by *Kirgam*



Kirgam said:


> *02 июня 2019*


----------



## ogonek

Shady311 said:


> 03.10.2019


...


----------



## ogonek

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3jhsDNokwB/


----------



## Xanderyl

*Yesterday*



xAKxRUSx said:


>


----------



## bus driver

Strogo Lexa said:


> По высоте уже превысил Сити Парк





Strogo Lexa said:


> Фото со стороны 5ти этажки у СИТИ





Xanderyl said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B4W45g0I98F/


,,,


----------



## Xanderyl

*6.11.19*


Evrasia 99911 said:


>


----------



## bus driver

Cladding



CGI said:


> captowers2021


----------



## ogonek

raisonnable said:


> Свежие кадры из "Меркурия" из своих источников


...


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ these towers will be a great and fundamental addition to the skyline. It's a pity that there's that flat and old/ugly commercial building between them and the main cluster


----------



## dicecop

meteoforumitalia said:


> ^^ these towers will be a great and fundamental addition to the skyline. It's a pity that there's that flat and old/ugly commercial building between them and the main cluster


I fully expect it to be gone someday. As far as I know, it only functions as an exhibition centre with conference rooms. It can always be relocated or rebuilt


----------



## Xanderyl

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4-GyYZoyS9/


----------



## ogonek

igor said:


> 23/11/19





harrraha said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B5NDQjqoyki/?igshid=94nvosae2yeu


...


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ perfect cladding


----------



## ogonek

raisonnable said:


> https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1103068.html#cutid1


...


----------



## ogonek

CGI said:


> captowers2021


...


----------



## ogonek

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


>


...


----------



## ogonek

pamaz said:


>


...


----------



## Xanderyl

https://www.instagram.com/captowers2021/


----------



## Munwon

Excellent Glass!


----------



## ogonek

Kirgam said:


>


...


----------



## CGI

captowers2021


----------



## ogonek

Izus67 said:


> *24.12.19*


...


----------



## Xanderyl

Today



vvolkov said:


> Сегодня.


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/madina_g_photographer/


----------



## ogonek

Treeq said:


>


...


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/captowers2021/









https://www.instagram.com/slava.abrosimov/


----------



## ogonek

mr. MyXiN said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7q5uUKHphX/


...


----------



## Jay

These are cool, Moscow is gonna be epic in like 5-10 years


----------



## ArchiMos

It is already epic


----------



## ogonek

harrraha said:


> https://www.instagram.com/captowers2021/


...


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/eldja_laktionov/


----------



## ogonek

Dober_86 said:


> *Moscow.*


...


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/strogolexa/


----------



## Jay

ArchiMos said:


> It is already epic


I know but like _really_ epic. Like it'd become the one European city to hold its own against North American/Asian cities


----------



## Dale

How long to completely build out IBC ?


----------



## vvolkov

^^

There are many new projects very close to IBC. It will take 10-15 years to build it out.


----------



## Juni

Jay said:


> I know but like _really_ epic. Like it'd become the one European city to hold its own against North American/Asian cities


Well, St. Petersburg can be considered, too.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

ogonek said:


> https://www.instagram.com/strogolexa/


what height has it reached now?


----------



## Davidinho

meteoforumitalia said:


> what height has it reached now?


As of February 3

City Tower - 140.85m
Park Tower - 140.85m
River Tower - 137.10m

That's half the projected height.

Average construction pace - a floor (3.75m) in 6 days


----------



## ogonek

Strogo Lexa said:


> Удалось сфотографировать с Невы


...


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/gelovolro/


















https://www.instagram.com/captowers2021/


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Is "Captowers2021" an official social media account for the towers?


----------



## ogonek

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ Is "Captowers2021" an official social media account for the towers?


official account
https://www.instagram.com/capitalgroupcorp/


----------



## Alexey von Bock

05 feb 2020
View from the top floor (95) of Federation Tower.


----------



## ogonek

raisonnable said:


>


...


----------



## alexeiefimov




----------



## ogonek

Kirgam said:


>


...


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/alex.mikheev/


----------



## ogonek

https://www.instagram.com/verhoturkin/


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics *HERE*


----------



## ogonek

Эдуард Ашрафьян (@eduard_ash) • Instagram photos and videos


515 Followers, 677 Following, 679 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Эдуард Ашрафьян (@eduard_ash)




www.instagram.com





















CapTowers (@captowers2021) • Instagram photos and videos


442 Followers, 18 Following, 105 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from CapTowers (@captowers2021)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Zaz965

nice


----------



## ogonek

Skyscraper World/ МОСКВА СИТИ | VK


путешествиях по миру, для путешественников всех мастей. Мы предлагаем информацию для самостоятельных путешествий. Для Вас - обзоры достопримечательнос




vk.com


----------



## MMJ1405

Great updates.


----------



## ogonek

Оксана Булыгина (@19_ksuxa_75) • Instagram photos and videos


81 Followers, 87 Following, 50 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Оксана Булыгина (@19_ksuxa_75)




www.instagram.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 2* by @pamaz:


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics HERE


----------



## alexeiefimov




----------



## ogonek

Andrew Bayda (@andrew_bayda) • Instagram photos and videos


59K Followers, 939 Following, 2,875 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Andrew Bayda (@andrew_bayda)




www.instagram.com


----------



## JBsam

It is coming along very nicely.


----------



## ogonek

CapTowers (@captowers2021) • Instagram photos and videos


442 Followers, 18 Following, 105 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from CapTowers (@captowers2021)




www.instagram.com





















Artur Z (@papa_boiler) • Instagram photos and videos


5,417 Followers, 127 Following, 207 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Z (@papa_boiler)




www.instagram.com



















(@whatdinadid) • Instagram photos and videos


0 Followers, 0 Following, 0 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@whatdinadid)




www.instagram.com


----------



## redcode

Sep 19

На границе дня и ночи / On the border of day and night by Max Kovalev, trên Flickr

Sep 20

Moscow City by On Neon, trên Flickr


----------



## Higgibaby

best cluster in the world


----------



## Ecopolisia

Higgibaby said:


> best cluster in the world


Deeply hmm to that,the best one (only,regarding a single cluster) in Europa so far(the facade quality on average could have better,though,especially on Mercury and the green one and capital twins,but that's whole another case),I would say instead,to sound more promising,reliable and realistic.Wouldn't say the world,alot more better general/or connected skylines(indeed there,at least) out there and some few other clusters for that matter,too.But,that's just you subjectively and personally saying it,because it looks good ( not specifically.Obviously ) in general,yet from a certain distance as well,I think.Acceptable of course😌😅🙃✌🌈💎🌈


----------



## Higgibaby

I should have said imho; cluster not skyline of course


----------



## Ecopolisia

Higgibaby said:


> I should have said imho; cluster not skyline of course


Hmm, like neither way, not skyline neither cluster, globally, but only cluster in a regional context, that's it. Kinda oxymoron/contradicting said by what your said. Well, you said "cluster" in the first place(your first comment) , so I don't know why you now saying you should have said "cluster",instead, but not "skyline", which you didn't say in the first place in that first comment, or what?.. I'm confused now, hmm? ..
OR did you actually write "cluster not", and who write it like that, a person, who aren't good at English writings, and then you said "skyline of course". Then comma/or dot-alert, another mistake you unaware of ,so make sure of that to avoid misunderstandings, right, like I became towards your last reply, I suppose?... Lol.. BUT, well back on topic, I'm getting confused of your incoherent comments, srry. For me you - generally speaking - just have to be specific and elaborative, verbally, otherwise I would get quickly into the misunderstanding trap.. Lol.. 🙄😅😉👍


----------



## ogonek

Долгая прогулка по Москве: Пресненский район. Красивые девушки на скамейках.


Наша Долгая прогулка продолжается. Напомню, что в 8:20 утра мы вышли от пересечения МКАД с Рублёвским шоссе, прошли через районы Крылатское, Кунцево, Фили-Давыдково, Филёвский парк, Дорогомиловский, прошли по Кутузовскому проспекту, а к двум часам дня добрались до набережной Тараса Шевченко с...




zen.yandex.ru


----------



## the_tower

@Higgibaby I agree. After traveling most of the world and visiting as much big cities as you had. I can definitely say that Moscow is the most interesting skyline of it all with a patchwork of iconic buildings, modern skyscrappers, soviet type building, imperial era construction, religious buildings standing out, etc....
And the fun part is that it's still growing with interesting shapes.
As a French I am quite impressed by this harmony of architecture and this interesting patchwork.
You can feel the city living through the ages whether some other cities such as Paris or Copenhagen as an example feels stagnant even when having new projects.


----------



## Ecopolisia

the_tower said:


> @Higgibaby I agree. After traveling most of the world and visiting as much big cities as you had. I can definitely say that Moscow is the most interesting skyline of it all with a patchwork of iconic buildings, modern skyscrappers, soviet type building, imperial era construction, religious buildings standing out, etc....
> And the fun part is that it's still growing with interesting shapes.
> As a French I am quite impressed by this harmony of architecture and this interesting patchwork.
> You can feel the city living through the ages whether some other cities such as Paris or Copenhagen as an example feels stagnant even when having new projects.


Totally disagreeing with your intentionally mentioned last lines of the other Westen European cities about their in fact non-existed stagnation, where, boy, like where... Otherwise kinda agree about what you have mentioned about the diversity of architecture of Moscow, that's it. And, oh yeah regionally, not globally, in term of a single best cluster, most definitely not in tqelr of an connected skyline... yet. There's clear difference between these two things and it doesn't simply beat in the latter one(skyline wise) , ALSO regionally, could be in top 3 there. Let alone nr. two, at least, in term of clusters, due to the CBDThe best overall connected skyline/cityscape is not quite defined and full end yet to be the LITERAL best in skyline, again regionally, only, yeah. Good that that has been settled down 👌✌💎🌈


----------



## redcode

Sep 25

DSC02725-3 by Boris Semenov, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 26









Capital sunset by Vitaliy Sideltsev on 500px


----------



## redcode

Oct 03

Moscow by Sergey Aleshchenko, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

They look almost like supertalls!


----------



## redcode

Oct 04









* by EV on 500px

Moscow city by Pavel Sobolev, trên Flickr

Moscow City by On Neon, trên Flickr


----------



## dicecop

Ecopolisia said:


> Totally disagreeing with your intentionally mentioned last lines of the other Westen European cities about their in fact non-rxisted stagnation, where, boy, like where... Otherwise kinda agree emof what you have mentioned about the diversity of architecture Of Moscow, that's it. And, oh yeah regionally, not globally, in term of a single best cluster, not a connected skyline. There's difference and it doesn't simply beat in the latter one, also regionally, could be in top 3 there, let me two, at least, more clusters like CBD, then we can talk about being the best in skyline, regionally (again), yeah. Good that that has been settled down 👌✌💎🌈


This cluster is in my top 3. Easily 👌✌


----------



## ogonek

By Strogo Lexa


----------



## Ecopolisia

dicecop said:


> This cluster is in my top 3. Easily 👌✌


Yeah, sure,single cluster wise(Nr. 1)AND connected skyline wise(nr. 3 or 2), REGIONALLY,only, yeah, then OVERALL (taken into account to the aforementioned two criteria. i.e am combination of both cluster /and skyline) agree with the top three, that's for sure, otherwise not(globally) , most certainly, which it's also great, indeed😌😅😉✌


----------



## [D1ego]

More pics *HERE*


----------



## ogonek

by loza_jenya


----------



## Higgibaby

there is no better cluster in the world.


----------



## ogonek

Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## redcode

Feb 20









Рассвет. Москва by Edward Ibragimov on 500px


----------



## laojang

redcode said:


> Feb 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Рассвет. Москва by Edward Ibragimov on 500px


Nice picture. The two towers on the right are taller than the listed 267m, should be close to 300m.


----------



## redcode

Russia. Moscow. Novy Arbat street. by Yuri Degtyarev, trên Flickr


----------



## raisonnable




----------



## redcode

Sunset in Moscow by Stanislav Erantsev on 500px


----------



## redcode

Mar 05









Moscow night by Tomislav Rakichevich on 500px


----------



## redcode

Mar 06









Big city life by Vyacheslav Prisyazhny on 500px


----------



## Salazar Rick

Amazing Moscow!


----------



## linum

redcode said:


> Russia. Moscow. Novy Arbat street. by Yuri Degtyarev, trên Flickr


The Moscow skyline is really impressive, and quite unexpected.


----------



## Virus2501




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Ian A

Russia is ranked 55th in the world terms of GDP per capita. Is most of the finance to build up the Moscow skyline, which is very impressive, coming from abroad? If so can Russia afford to pay back the loans plus interest?


----------



## Davidinho

Ian A said:


> Russia is ranked 55th in the world terms of GDP per capita. Is most of the finance to build up the Moscow skyline, which is very impressive, coming from abroad? If so can Russia afford to pay back the loans plus interest?


What does GDP per capita ranking have to do with capital investments and highrise development. China is probably ranked worse than 55th, so what? I think the indicator that matters is not the per capita GDP, but rather the GDP PPP and not the GDP of Russia, but rather that of Moscow. Otherwise, Liechtenstein, San-Marino and Vatican have to have the best skylines.


----------



## dicecop

Ian A said:


> Russia is ranked 55th in the world terms of GDP per capita. Is most of the finance to build up the Moscow skyline, which is very impressive, coming from abroad? If so can Russia afford to pay back the loans plus interest?


Or maybe you should start questioning why your major city doesn't have 10 times as many skyscrapers and where all this excess money disappears to? If Russia can do it, surely your cities can as well, no?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Are theses the tallest triplet towers?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 5:*








Moscow skyscrapers by Анастасия Смирнова on 500px.com


----------



## King of Construction

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Are theses the tallest triplet towers?


No the Haeundae LCT The Sharp in Busan, South Korea are the tallest triplets with one 411 meter tower and a 339 and a 331 meter tower. 

If you look at identical triplets that are completed, this might soon take the title.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

They are not perfectly identical though.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 3:*








Untitled by Сергей Краев on 500px.com


----------



## raisonnable




----------

